# الجودة :: مفاهيم ومصطلحات ..!



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سوف أقوم بإستعراض بعض المفاهيم والمصطلحات المتعلقة بالجودة 
وهي من محاضرة كنت ألقيتها في الجزائر وكانت باللغة الإنجليزية 
ولكنني ترجمت بعضها ووضعته هنا عسى ان ينتفع بها الأخوة المهندسين 
وفقنا الله وإياكم لكل خير.
وكانت المحاضرة بعنوان :​ 
إدارة الجودة الشاملة
*مفاهيم ومصطلحات*

إعداد : دكتور / محمد عبدالله باشراحيل​اولا : مقدمة
كان بدأ دخول الجودة في أنظمة الإدارة منذ نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية وقد أدخل هذا النظام إلى البيانات ( ديمنج ) واستطاعت اليابان إدخال التحسينات في خطوط الانتاج والإدارة مما ادى إلى رفع مبيعاتها وأصبحت تنافس المنتجات الاوربيه والامريكية . 
بدأت مفاهيم ادارة الجودة الشاملة تتطور تدريجيا عبر العالم الصناعي وبدرجة اقل في الدول النامية ، وبدأ مفهوم جديد من حيث ترابط وحدات الانتاج من مواد ، أو اساليب أو معدات اوعماله وغيرها لتحقيق متطلبات العملاء.

بدأت بريطانيا بمرحلة متقدمه وخاصة معهد المواصفات البريطانيه في تشجيع الشركات المصنعة باعداد المواصفات الصناعية وطرق الاختبارات للتأكد من تحقيق المنتجات لمتطليات المواصفات من خلال الفاحصين المؤهلين . وقد ادى هذا التوجه إلى ان تكون بريطانيا هي الدولة التي قامت باعداد اول مواصفات متخصصه في نظام ادارة تحقيق الجودة للخدمات والمصانع وتم نشر هذا النظام في عام 1979م واجراء تعديلات بسيطه عليه عام 1987م ليصبح المواصفات القياسية الدولية والمعروفه بآيزو 9000 " نظام تحقيق الجودة " والذي يعد النواة الاساسية لنظام ادارة الجودة الشاملة الدولي ويهدف إلى تنظيم كل القوى العامله والعناصر الستخدمة لتلبية احتياجات العميل .


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 فبراير 2010)

ثانيا :- إدارة الجودة الشاملة 
( total quality management ) 
تعرف إدارة الجودة الشاملة بأنها طريقة للإدارة والتنظيم تهدف إلى المشاركة المستمرة وتعاون جميع العاملين في المنشأة لتحسين خدمتهم أو منتجهم لتحقيق مبدأ إرضاء العميل وأهداف المنشأة للمصلحة العامة وفقا لمتطلبات المجتمع وحاجاته .

ومن التعريف السابق نجد ان هناك مفردات وردت ينبغي تسليط الضوء عليها مثل الجودة وما يصاحبها من شعب وفروع مثل ضبط الجودة ، تحقيق الجودة ، سياسة الجودة ، كذلك ارضاء العميل ، المشاركة ، التحسين .

·الجودة ( quality ) .
جميع العناصر والخصائص للمنتج / الخدمة لتحقيق الرضا حسب متطلبات محددة .

· ضبط الجودة ( quality control ) .
العمليات الفنية والأنشطة المستخدمة لتحقيق متطلبات الجودة .
· تحقيق الجودة ( quality assurance ) . 
جميع الاعمال المنظمة والمخططة اللازمة لتوفير ثقة مناسبة لمنتج / خدمه والتي ستحقق متطلبات جودة محددة .

· نظام الجودة ( quality system ) .
يشكل الهيكل التنظيمي ، المسئوليات ، الأجراءات ، العمليات والموارد لأستخدام إدارة الجودة الشاملة .

· إدارة الجودة ( quality management ) .
هو ذلك المنظور الشامل للإدارة والذي يحدد ويطبق سياسة الجودة .



· سياسة الجودة ( quality policy ) .
الاتجاهات والرغبات الصادقة من الادارة العليا باتخاذ الجودة هدفا رسميا للمنشأة .

· خطة الجودة ( quality plan ) .
وثيقة توضح التطبيقات الخاصة بالجودة ، الموارد ، الانشطة المتعاقبة والمناسبة لمنتج / خدمة/عقد / أو مشروع ..

· ارضاء العميل ( داخلي وخارجي) ( customer satisfaction ) .
معرفة وارضاء احتياجات العميل وتوقعاته يجب ان تكون الغاية الرئيسية لكل منشأة . حيث ان كثير من اعضاء ( العاملين ) المنشأة ليس لديهم اتصال مباشر مع العميل الخارجي الا ان عليهم الاتصال بالعميل الداخلي وهو الشخص في المكتب المجاور لك او زميلك في المصنع وعليهم بالتالي معرفة احتياجاتك وبالتالي فكل منا عميل للأخر ارضاءه .

· مشاركة الجميع : 
الاستخدام الفعال والشامل لكل القوى والامكانيات لجميع الاعضاء في المنشأة وان يكونوا كحلقات في سلسلة متصلة من العمليات .

· فاقد الجودة : (quality losses ) .
التعرف على الفاقد ( الخسائر ) الناتج عن الفشل في الاستخدام الفعال والكفؤ للانسان ، والموارد المالية والمادية .

· الالتزام :
إن الالتزام بالجودة الشاملة مهم وذلك على أعلى مستوى في المنشأة . وينبغي ترسيخ مفهوم الجودة الشاملة على كافة المستويات الوظيفية وفي كل الاصعدة والانشطة والتي تعتبر مهمة في انجاح الجودة الشاملة. على مجلس الإدارة ، والإدارات ، واللجان وجميع الاعضاء في المنشأة معرفة ان ارضاء العمل هو مبدأ الشركة تسعى لتحقيقه وتلبية احتياجاته .


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 فبراير 2010)

· قياس العملية : 
ينبغي تطبيق الأدوات اللازمة لقياس العمليات في جميع الانشطة سواء كانت هذه المعايير مادية او كميه ، قياسية ، كفاءة اداء وان تكون هناك مؤشرات لمعرفة مستوى التحسين من عدمه .​ 
· قياس الاداء 
قيام الإدارات بمراجعة الانظمة المطبقة الحالية للادارة والتحقق من الاهداف والبيانات اللازمة لقياس لعمليات الرئيسية والاساسية . ان تشمل جميع المعايير الجديدة والمتبناه الخواص الرئيسية للعمليات مثل التكلفة ، الوقت، السماحية ، الجودة والتي يجب ان يتم الاتفاق عليها بين المالك والعميل . ​ 
· التدريب 
برامج التدريب مهمة في خلق وصيانة محيط تحسين الجودة .إن جميع الاعضاء في المنشأة من كافة المستويات الإدارية ينبغي تدريبهم باساسيات الجودة وتطبيق الأدوات والطرق اللازمة لتحسين الجودة . جميع برامج التدريب يتم مراجعتها دوريا للتأكد من وحدة ومن ترابط اساسيات الجودة الشاملة . ​ 
· تحسين الجودة 
تعتمد اجراءات تحسين الجودة على تحديد حالة معينة (عملية /مشكلة) او اكثر والتي تتطلب عملية التحسين . مثل هذه الحالات قد تكون ناتجه عن ارتفاع في تكاليف الانتاج او دراسات الجودة او شكوى العميل او مصنع رئيسي او خدمة او مشكلة في الانتاج على الإدارة في مثل الحالات السابقة ان تقوم بتحديد الاجراء المناسب لعملية التحسين . ​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 فبراير 2010)

·عملية التحسين المستمر / عملية حل المشاكل المستمرة ​ 
تعتمد عملية التحسين حسب احتياجات او رغبات المنشأة في اجراء التحسين لبعض الاجراءات او المشاكل والعيوب التي تتطلب التحليل وتحديد مواطن الضعف لتحسينها . وهناك آليات مختلفة لتحقيق ذلك تضع كل منشأة آلية التحسين حسب ما يراه المختصون في هذا المجال .. من هذه الآليات دورة Cycle في عمليات التحسين المستمرة تتلخص في خمسة آليات : 
1- اختيار المشكلة / عملية التحسين 
- تحديد متطلبات العملاء ( داخلي / خارجي ) 
- تحديد المشكلة/العملية التي اختارها العميل طبقا لمعايير الاختيار .
2- تحليل المشكلة 
- توثيق المشكلة الموجودة كما هي 
- وضع مقاييس العملية 
3- قياس المشكلة 
- تجميع بيانات المشكلة 
- تحدد ثغرات الاداء 
4- تحسين المشكلة 
- وضع اهداف تحسين العملية / المشكلة 
- تطوير وتطبيق التحسينات المقترحة على اساس التجربة والمحاولة .​ 
5- تقييم التحسينات التي اجريت 
- تقييم ردود فعل عمليات التحسين وتأثيرها 
- تثبيت العملية المحسنة ومراقبة خطوات التحسين . ​


----------



## الزيتونة (9 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر للأخ الدكتور محمد وفقك الله ودمت للعلم والمعرفة


----------



## الزيتونة (9 فبراير 2010)

د محمد ممكن تعطيني معلومات اكثر عن السيطرة النوعية وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسامة القاسى (11 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يادكتور,,
واحنا فى انتظار باقى تكملة المحاضرة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 فبراير 2010)

الزيتونة قال:


> الف شكر للأخ الدكتور محمد وفقك الله ودمت للعلم والمعرفة


 


الزيتونة قال:


> د محمد ممكن تعطيني معلومات اكثر عن السيطرة النوعية وجزاك الله خيرا


 
شاكر مرورك .. 
وسوف أضع بعض المواضيع عن الجود النوعية​


----------



## على هارون (17 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## الزيتونة (19 فبراير 2010)

الاخ الدكتور محمدان شالله بخير ارجوا ارسال معلومات عن السيطرة النوعية (النوعية والسيطرة النوعية في المنشأت يعني كيفية عمل سيطرة نوعية وحسابها في المشأت وجداول الضبط الخاصة بالسيطرة النوعية) مع الشكر


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (22 فبراير 2010)

جهد مشكور


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 فبراير 2010)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يادكتور,,
> واحنا فى انتظار باقى تكملة المحاضرة


 
وجزاك الف خير مهندس أسامة 
الله المستعان ..
سأحاول إعداد الترجمة قريبا بمشيئة الله.​


----------



## eng.m.mohsen (3 مارس 2010)

معلومات قيمة


----------



## نايف علي (5 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاكم الله خير دكتور محمد 

بالنسبة لي كمهندس في مصنع ما ، مالأشياء التي عند قيامي بها سوف أتمكن من نيل شهادة الأيزو لمصنعي ؟ وهل هذه الإلتزامات ستؤهلني فعلاً للحصول على الهدف الرئيسي من شهادة الجودة وهو تحسين الكفاءة ورفع جودة المنتج أم فقط الحصول على الشهادة وتحسين سمعة المصنع ؟

بارك الله مسعاكم


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (6 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (6 مارس 2010)

نايف علي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاكم الله خير دكتور محمد
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله الف خير مهندس نايف 

طبعا أنت تقصد شهادة الآيزو 9001 لنظام إدارة الجودة
هناك متطلبات نصت عليها المواصفة القياسة الدولية 9001 
وباللغة الإنجليزية 
ISO 9001 - Quality management systems

تتلخص في ثمانية متطلبات ..بكل متطلب بنود متفرعة منها :

اولها : المجال Scope ويقصد بها مجال العمل لتطبيق نظام الجودة في المصنع أو المنشأة 

ثانيها : المرجع القياسي للتطبيق في الجودة هو أحدث تعديل (آخر إصدار لهذه المواصفة)

ثالثها : المصطلحات والتعاريف والعبارات المنصوص عليها في هذه المواصفة فقط المعترف بها

رابعها : نظام إدارة الجودة ويشمل على 
- متطلبات عامة 
- متطلبات التوثيق 
- دليل الجودة
- ضبط الوثائق 
- ضبط السجلات 

خامسها : مسئولية الإدارة 
- التزام الإدارة بالجودة 
- التركيز على الزبون (العميل)
- سياسة الجودة 
- التخطيط للجودة ( اهداف الجودة ، تخطيط نظام إدارة الجودة)
- المسئوليات والصلاحيات والإتصالات 
- مراجعة الإدارة 


سادسها : إدارة الموارد 
- توفير الموارد 
- الموارد البشرية
- الكفاءة والتوعية والتدريب 
- البنية التحتية 
- بيئة العمل 


سابعها : تحقيق المنتج 
- التخطيط لتحقيق المنتج 
- العمليات ذات العلاقة بالزبون 
- التصميم والتطوير 
- الشراء
- الإنتاج وتقديم الخدمة 
- ضبط أجهزة المراقبة والقياس 


ثامنها : القياس والتحليل والتحسين.
- المراقبة والقياس ( إرضاء الزبون، التدقيق الداخلي، مراقبة وقياس العمليات ، مراقبة وقياس المنتج 
- التحكم في المنتج الغير مطابق 
- تحليل البيانات 
- التحسين ( التحسين المستمر ، الإجراء التصحيحي ، الإجراء الوقائي )

كما ترى مهندس نايف فهذه المتطلبات ينبغي تحقيقها في المصنع او المنشأة 
هناك شرح وافٍ في المواصفة 9001 
ولكن تحتاج المنشأة إلى شركة او مكتب إستشاري متخصص لتقديم المساعدة الفنية للحصول على الشهادة . . 
الشهادة لها مدة محددة .. ويتم إجراء تقييم داخلي Internal Auditing 
وكذلك External Auditing 

هذه المكاتب او الشركات معتمدة من الآيزو (ومن ينوبها ) 

إذا حصلت الشركة او المصنع على الشهادة فهذا دلالة على تحقيق متطلبات نظام إدرة الجودة المنصوص عليه في المواصقة القياسية الدولية ISO9001 

تنص المواصفة على عملية التحسين المستمر وإجراءها ، وعلى عدم المطابقة Uncompliance ، وعلى الأعمال التصحيحية Correcrive actions لذلك .

أرجو أن أكون وفقت للإجابة على إستفساراتك ..
وأنا موجود للإجابة على أي إستفسار

وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم.


----------



## سمير شربك (8 مارس 2010)

بارك الله بك دكتور محمد لتطرقك لموضوع الجودة 
لما له من أهمية كبير 
وشكرا على المجهود


----------



## mody1001 (13 مارس 2010)

الف شكر د/ محمد على هذا المجهود الكبير
لكل الزملاء من يرغب فى معرفة اى شىء عن الجودة يدخل هنا
www.1stquality.blogspot.com
ولو محتاج اشياء اخرى ممكن تعمل بحث منه
ارجو الاستفادة للجميع


----------



## mody1001 (13 مارس 2010)

Important of Quality Control For Your Business

Quality control is a process within an organization designed to ensure a set level of quality for the products or services offered by a company. This control includes the actions necessary to verify and control the quality output of products and services. The overall goal includes meeting the customer satisfaction. Most companies provide a service or a product. The control is important to determine that the output being provided is of overall top quality. Quality is important to companies for liability purposes, name recognition or branding, and market share.
لمن اراد ان يقرأ باقى هذا الموضوع عليه ان يتفضل بالدخول
www.1stquality.blogspot.com
وستجد مواضيع اخرى جيدا 
فى انتظار مشاركتكم


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (15 مارس 2010)

_جزاك الله خيرا د0 محمد على مواضيعك المتميزة 0_


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 مارس 2010)

م0بشار الكربولي قال:


> _جزاك الله خيرا د0 محمد على مواضيعك المتميزة 0_


 
بارك الله فيك مهندس بشار الكربولي 
وارى لك حضورا مميزا 
ومداخلات مفيدة وثرية .

 .. وفقك الله ..


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 مارس 2010)

eng.m.mohsen قال:


> معلومات قيمة


 


محمد حسن توكة قال:


> شكرا


 
شاكر مروركم وفقكم الله ​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 مارس 2010)

سمير شربك قال:


> بارك الله بك دكتور محمد لتطرقك لموضوع الجودة
> لما له من أهمية كبير
> وشكرا على المجهود


 
مهندس سمير شربك 
بوركت وعوفيت على مجهوداتك في الملتقى وأقسامه 
مداخلات ومشاركات ومواضيع غنية بالعلم والمعرفة 
اسأل المولى ان يجعلها في موازين الحسنات ويمحو بها السيئات.

شاكر لكم .. وفقكم الله.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 مارس 2010)

م.بشار الراوي قال:


> جهد مشكور


 
وجهدكم وتواجدكم مشكور مهندس بشار 

اسأل الله لكم الحفظ والسداد ..

وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 مارس 2010)

mody1001 قال:


> الف شكر د/ محمد على هذا المجهود الكبير
> لكل الزملاء من يرغب فى معرفة اى شىء عن الجودة يدخل هنا
> www.1stquality.blogspot.com
> ولو محتاج اشياء اخرى ممكن تعمل بحث منه
> ارجو الاستفادة للجميع


 
موقع مميز حقيقةً.. مهندس mody1001

شكرا على مشاركتك به للزملاء المهندسين 
لك مني الف شكر.. وفقك الله.
​


----------



## طولانكو (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا يادكتور....
اتمني ان تفيدني ببعض الكتب او المراجع والتي تتكلم عن الجوده 
وخصوصا المواضيع الاتيهجوده المنتج وضبط الجوده و معايير الجوده)
وشكرا علي اهتمام حضرتك


----------

